# Help out guys



## Humpalot (Oct 27, 2010)

OK WELL - I am 33 and miserable. I have spent the last 6 years married to a guy who isn't anywhere CLOSE to interested in me.

FOR INSTANCE:
On our wedding night he spent it drinking with his friends and passed out drunk.

He KNEW he married a FREAK.

I only dated athletes for stamina fun libido, then everyone was telling me I was dating the wrong guys - so I married a FRIEND who is really "a friend". If I ask him why he married me he says he thought we'd make a good team.

I need sex AT LEAST ONCE A DAY hopefully more?

So I get it maybe 1 time a week. I am about ready to go about 6 times a day - it's crazy I know. I started thinking of sex when I was 4 years old.

He says "I LOVE SEX" SO EFFING NICE TO HEAR.

I even remember a time he told me wait and went upstairs. - so I sneaked up to see what this guy was doing and wouldn't you know he was jerking it. To a girl with clothes on.

So of course it's ALWAYS my fault - I've tried asking different ways - waiting for him to bring it up (OVER A MONTH)

I love him - he's such a great father and he's hot - but he's sure not hot on me. 

There's more problems - like his physical anger trapping me at home, squeezing the keys out of my hands so I can't leave - SCREAMING as loud as someone can scream. While holding the baby.

Then if we were to have trouble in public like someone almost attacking me - instead of helping me - he attacks me too!

Should I just end this shi*

I'm starting to have feelings for others many others - WTF should I do.

I remember when we first got married I wanted to play music while we were enjoying sex and he said NO - He's an artist and he won't be influenced by others music that way.

Well now 6 damn years later he's like It's OK let's do music - well forget it.

I feel so ready to go -He's the only guy I haven't cheated on - Ind I told him we should start considering an open marriage - he says NO WAY - 

Scared to date my freaky x's but I sure do get paged a bunch and they sure do like what I like - and they're packin' HEAT.

My husband ignores me all weekend and then loves me right before he leaves for work. Is so nice while he's gone and then lame again at home.


----------



## Humpalot (Oct 27, 2010)

I think he likes the Idea of being with me


----------



## MRB (Sep 4, 2010)

He likes the idea of you but doesn't actually like you... I get that.
Either try counseling or leave him. He's not only ignoring you but also physically abusive if I read that right.
Or you can get yourself some great sex toys...


----------



## Humpalot (Oct 27, 2010)

Won't even come close. =(


----------

